# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عاااااجل وحصرى :  محترف المريخ العاجى يصل ويتحدث الى اون لاين

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وصل قبل قليل المحترف العاجى ( اكوى مويس ) لاجراء اختبارات مع فريق المريخ وفى حديثه الحصرى لاون لاين من مقر اقامته بفندق ابشر بالخرطوم قال اكوى مويس لاون لاين انه قادم لاجراء اختبارات مع فريق المريخ وسوف يلعب مباراة الاهلى القادمة فى تكريم الدكتور جمال الوالى وذكر مويس انه يعرف المحترف العاجى واوا باسكال وان وكيل باسكال هو نفس وكيله .. 
كما ذكر مويس ان عقده مع الفريق المالطى قد انتهى وهو الان حراً طليقاً ..
من المفترض ان يتدرب اليوم مع فريق المريخ ولكن نسبة لسفره المتواصل عبر خطوط الطيران لمدة يومين على التوالى سوف يرتاح اليوم ويتدرب غداً ...



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دائماً ما تتحفنا بروائعك المبدع كولا
اتمنى له التوفيق مع الزعيم
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*شكرا الحبيب كولا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوع 	 		 			 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 55 (2 من الأعضاء و 53 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,ود محمد على
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا كولا ده تؤام باسكال 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					





حصري يا كولا يا نحلة .. الله يخليك ويعرس ليك
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الراجل ده فشل فى اختبارات الترجي العام الماضى
نرجوا عدم الاستعجال
*

----------


## كباشي

*تسلم كولا
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على الحصريات
                        	*

----------


## أبواللول

*ماشاء الله 
مشكوووووووووور يا كولا 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*

شارك العاجي  ايلي موسيس فى تدريب المريخ عصر اليوم الثلاثاء
 وبدا تدريبه بالجري حول الملعب وتدريبات اللياقة
 تحت اشراف المدرب التونسي مجدي السافي 
ومن ثم شارك فى تقسيمة التدريب الرئيسية .












الزاوية
*

----------


## majdi

*لو قلبو حار ذى باسكال طوالى اتوكلو على الله 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم الحبيب كولا 
ومشكور علي الحصريات والروائع بس وين الحديث عشان العسل يكمل 

*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*هو بيلعب في ياتو خانة مدافع ولا مهاجم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال بس
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لا تفوت و لا تموت يا كولا يا مبدع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكر يا كولا يا ملك الحصريات دون منازع
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*يا كولا تدوم وتسلم انشاءالله....
*

----------


## Deimos

*دو ود عم باسكال !!!

كورنر :
مادام من طرف باسكا مافي كلام ...
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ايلي مويسيس نديكيري من مواليد في في الاول من يناير 1992 
 توجه من ابيدجان الى فرنسا برفقة والديه وهو في سنة السابعة من عمره في عام 1999
 وانضم إلى أكاديمية برشلونة وهو في سن الثامنة ولعب فيها حتى العام 2005 
ومن 2005 الى 2006 لعب لفريق الشباب بريال سوسيداد
 ومن 2006 الى 2008 لعب لفريق الشباب بباريس سان جيرمان بفرنسا 
قبل ان ينضم لفريق الشباب باشبيلية الاسباني في الفترة من 2008 الى 2009 
ووقع لنادي بوهيميين 1905 الذي يلعب في الدوري التشيكي في الفترة من 2009 الى 2010 
وبعدها لعب لفريق ديبورتيفو الافيس في الدرجة الثانية في اسبانيا ، الذي لعب له لموسم واحد 
وبعدها انتقل للعب في فريق سي دي كايون في الدوري الاسباني في الفترة من 2011 الى 2012 
 وانضم عقب نهاية فترته مع الفريق الاسباني الى فريق بالزان في الدوري المالطي 
الذي كان يلعب له حتى السادس والعشرين من ابريل 2013
 ولعب مويسيس للمنتخب العاجي تحت سن 20 في العام 2010
ويجيد نديكيري اللعب بكلتا قدميه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اذاكانت تلك هى سيرته الحقيقة 
تكون خبطة التسجيلات
واكبر سيرة لمحترف فى السودان
*

----------


## KING1

*مشكور يا حبيب ونتمنى له التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ،،،،، 

لاعب كرة حقيقي ،، وياريت يتم تسجيله ،،،،،،،،،،،


،،،،،
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور معتصم علي المعلومات الثرة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بس ما يقلق في سيرته أنو كل عام في نادي مختلف . . . هل يتم الإستغناء عنه في كل عام أم أنه قلق لا يستريح في مكان واحد و كلاهما عيب يجب بحثه
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*دا يشبه باسكال
ان شاء الله يكون مثله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*دائماً ما تتحفنا بروائعك المبدع كولا
 اتمنى له التوفيق مع الزعيم
*

----------


## عوض علي حامد

*لكل الف شكر علي المعلومات عن الحترف العاجي نتمنى ان يوفق مع المريخ
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نتمنى ليهو التوفيق
                        	*

----------

